# how long did you cystic fibrosis test take?



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

my cystic fibrosis test was done on 4th sep and is taking agggggggggggges to get back. it's all i'm waiting for now and i'm getting more impatient by the day. GPs said up to 4 weeks - i'm slowly driving myself loopy 

just want to get on and join you all  How long did yours take?

nichola.x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh, I think I had mine done the same time I had the HIV test, which was 28th July, but I dont remember getting the actual results back, as it was done at clinic, and I just asked to be told if there was anything wrong. 

4 weeks does seem familiar though, sorry Im not much help hun!

Hopefully one of the girls will be able to help more!

Katexxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Mine was done at the clinic and waht i remeber it took 3weeks

Goodluck
Love kelly


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Mine took 3 weeks. It was sent from our local hospital in Wiltshire to be tested at Oxford. They faxed the result back to my hospital 3 wks later and i faxed a copy to my clinic.
I did phone my local hospital a few times to keep chasing it up which they did-and it helped speed the process up i think!
Hope urs comes back soon 
x


----------

